# Help-lining only 6.5mm 3 days before ET planned



## sukiesmile (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi girls, 
we are in ISIDA, Kiev for fresh DE transfer planned for monday.  On my day 11 scan with K**t A**rs in Bea**n (after 8 days of estrogen) my lining was 7.7mm and triple echo.  Now today, 10 days later, it is 6.5mm?  ISIDA don,t know why this has happened and said it is unlikley to chnage before monday. ISIDA have said they will definitely go ahead with transfer but want to transfer 3 embryos as the lining is thin.  I am devastated as I have been taking all the meds, doing acupuncture, eating brazil nuts etc. and all the literature suggests that an endometrium less than 7mm is unlikley to result in pregnancy. Has anyone had a similiar experinece or have any encouragement?

Many thanks, 
SS.


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hi sukie

i dont have any experience of this but didnt want to read and run.  i had a wee look online and it seems that anywhere between 6mm and 14mm is optimal but there isnt a definitive upper or lower threshold where pregnancy will not occur.  i dont know why yours seems to have lessened in thickness but it seems that its possible for the lining to not be the same thickness the whole way around so maybe they just happened to measure it in a different place or something where it was thinner.  that might be a bit pie in the sky but sure!  i would say just keep doing what you have been doing and try not to worry too much about it.  im sure you have an excellent chance with 3 embies.  the only other thing i can think of for your lining is drinking pineapple juice but just make sure its not from concentrate and dont eat fresh pineapple.  u prob already know this but im afraid thats the only thing i can think of.  hopefully someone else will be along soon who will know more.  good luck   

x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sukie,

The only other thing I can think of is heat. Put a hot water bottle or patch on your tummy and lower back. My lining went up by 3mm in a couple of days and thats all I can put it down to (other than nature takin its course).

Good luck x


----------

